# Screen Pro II Resolutions



## anatorian (May 22, 2014)

Cross post from creativecow...

We are having some problems getting VGA signals to look good passing through our SPII. 

DVI and SDI inputs work perfectly.
We are using a grid to tell if the 1:1 sampling is working (individual pixels in a 1920x1080 grid so you can immediately see if you are not getting perfect 1080).
VGA signals looks perfect with connected directly to the preview or program monitor.

When using the DVI inputs or using the direct connection the grid displays perfectly, each pixel in the grid only taking up one pixel on the screen.

Once we use the VGA input to the SPII the sampling is no longer 1:1 and each pixel in the test grid takes up more than 1 pixel. We were able to play with the size settings long enough to get one of our computers to display properly with VGA, but many other PCs we have will not display perfectly using 1:1 sampling. The image is shifted to the right and we can never get the image to fill the screen.

As listed above we have verified that the PCs are outputting proper 1920x1080 signal by connecting them directly to a LCD monitor and observing full sharpness.

Any ideas here? The SPII on auto acquire thinks the signal is 1280x1080, and we manually change that to 1920x1080p @60 and change sampling to 1:1 but the sizing never allows us to fill the screen.

Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 23, 2014)

Which version of the software are you currently using on the SPII? It sounds as if it is misreading the EDID with the Auto Acquire.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 23, 2014)

Or you might need the projector powered up before you *plug in the cable*, to get the proper EDID/resolution. You did say "projector", right?


----------



## anatorian (May 24, 2014)

What we discovered (only after reading the PDS-902 manual and making a guess as to if it applied to the SPII) is that the SPII doesn't support 1:1 pixel sampling when the pixel clock is over 150MHz. Since the iMac worked perfectly it must have a pixel clock under 150MHz by default. On the windows PCs we were able to achieve the 1:1 sampling by altering the timings in the advanced driver settings (many default to a pixel clock around 170MHz for 1920x1080p @60).

Hopefully this helps someone else that may be having this issue.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 25, 2014)

Good news that you solved your issue.


----------

